# [RESOLU] GDM ne démarre pas Gnome

## Max la menace

Bonjour à tous,

Me voilà de retour sous Gentoo après un grand moment sous Windows. Mais entre temps beaucoup de choses ont changés. Déjà j'ai cru comprendre que la communeauté française de Funtoo a disparu entre autre  :Sad: 

Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai réinstallé une Gentoo il y a quelques jours et j'ai du mal à finir. J'avais un premier problème avec le clavier qui était en QWERTY au démarrage malgrè le fait que j'avais mes locales bien paramétrées. J'ai compris qu'il fallait passer par la commande sysctl pour régler ça. Apparement c'est systemd qui gère ça maintenant. Seulement à ma dernière installe c'était pas lui que j'avais. Du coup je suis un peu perdu avec...

Maintenant j'en suis à vouloir installer une interface graphique mais je bloque. Toute l'installation s'est bien passée mais j'ai un soucis au niveau de la connexion. J'arrive sur GDM qui me demande mes identifiants. Je les rentre. Il va pour se logger, écran noir puis, au lieu de lancer Gnome, retourne sur l'écran d'identification... Mais c'est pas comme si je n'avais pas entrer les bons identifiants. Et là je ne sais plus trop quoi faire. Alors si vous avez une idée je suispreneur  :Smile: 

[BONUS] De plus il se passe un truc que je ne trouve pas très "esthétique". Au démarrage, j'ai les lignes classiques d'un linux qui se lance avant d'arriver sur TTY qui me demande mon nom d'utilisateur. Pour l'instant les lignes ne me dérangent pas (au contraire) c'est plutôt au moment où TTY me demande mon nom d'utilisateur le problème. Il se passe un laps de temps non négligeable avant que GDM se lance. N'y a t'il pas moyen d'avoir GDM plus tôt ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

Les logs de X (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) devraient te donner une indication de ce qui ne va pas (apparemment GDM ne parvient pas a lancer ta session gnome)

Pour la lenteur du chargement de l'interface graphique, ca depend de la machine: en tout cas un l'usage d'un SSD ameliore notablement la situation.

++

Gi)

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour guitou,

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai jeté un oeil au log (j'ai perdu les bonnes habitudes depuis tout ce temps   :Embarassed:  ). J'ai collé les dernières lignes qui ont l'air d'expliquer les choses :

```
[   131.774] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Input/output error

[   131.774] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Input/output error

[   131.774] (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_ACTIVATE failed: Input/output error

[   131.774] (EE) systemd-logind: ReleaseControl failed: Connection is closed

[   131.774] (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

Donc apparemment c'est systemd qui déconne. Mais comme je l'ai dis je n'y connais rien encore à systemd, sais-tu ce qu'il faudrait faire ?

Pour la machine j'ai pas à me plaindre :

CPU : i7 4930K

Disque dur : Western Digital BlackSATA III 6 Gb/s - 2 To

RAM : Kingston Kit HyperX Black DDR3 2 x 8 Go

GPU : Asus GeForce GTX 660 - 2 Go (javec driver nouveau)

Normalement ça devrait tenir la route...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Max la menace wrote:*   

> Donc apparemment c'est systemd qui déconne. Mais comme je l'ai dis je n'y connais rien encore à systemd, sais-tu ce qu'il faudrait faire ?

 

Soit tu as le temps et la motivation pour essayer de comprendre comment marche systemd (...*), soit tu choisis de faire sans systemd (éventuellement d'y passer plus tard... ou pas, rien d'obligatoire là dedans).

Bienvenue de retour sous Gentoo, la distro où tu as toujours le choix  :Wink: 

*: on n'est pas trolldi, alors je suis resté sage  :Wink: 

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour El_Goretto,

 *Quote:*   

> Soit tu as le temps et la motivation pour essayer de comprendre comment marche systemd

 

J'ai rien contre le fait  de comprendre comment marche systemd, bien au contraire. Le problème c'est que j'ai du boulot et que j'ai besoin de mon ordi assez rapidement. Et que essayer de comprendre ces choses sur un LiveCD c'est vraiment pas pratique. Après je suis en train d'essayer de trouver c'est quoi le problème avec systemd et GDM mais si je pouvais gagner un peu de temps j'avoue ça m'arrangerais.

 *Quote:*   

> soit tu choisis de faire sans systemd

 

Je suis passé sous systemd parce que c'est tellement conseillé de partout que j'ai l'impression que c'est l'avenir  :Very Happy:  Puis j'avoue que pour l'installation c'était le plus simple.

 *Quote:*   

> Bienvenue de retour sous Gentoo, la distro où tu as toujours le choix 

 

Merci ! Je t'avoue ça m'avais bien manqué ! Je commençais à devenir chèvre.

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster ton emerge --info et /etc/default/grub?

Tu as bien configuré les fichiers de config de systemd?

Gnome est fait pour fonctionner avec systemd sauf a utiliser un overlay.

----------

## Max la menace

Bonjour sebB,

Je te transmet ces infos.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.49 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.14.70-std531-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.70-std531-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4930K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16360904 total,  14890612 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 04 Oct 2018 20:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 179256c7db761ab3435d9c3abf5ad6b167ad0765

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j13"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio readline sdl seccomp spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib"

ABI_X86="64"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

ELIBC="glibc"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23"

USERLAND="GNU"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

/etc/default/grub

```
# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values.

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480

# Set to 'text' to force the Linux kernel to boot in normal text

# mode, 'keep' to preserve the graphics mode set using

# 'GRUB_GFXMODE', 'WIDTHxHEIGHT'['xDEPTH'] to set a particular

# graphics mode, or a sequence of these separated by commas or

# semicolons to try several modes in sequence.

#GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

#GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

#GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/mybackground.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of the submenu and put all choices on

# the top-level menu.

# Besides the visual affect of no sub menu, this makes navigation of the

# menu easier for a user who can't see the screen.

#GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

# Uncomment to play a tone when the main menu is displayed.

# This is useful, for example, to allow users who can't see the screen

# to know when they can make a choice on the menu.

#GRUB_INIT_TUNE="60 800 1"
```

Pour les fichiers de configuration je n'ai pas touché grand chose. J'ai juste ajouté GDM au démarrage avec sysctl et il a bien créé le service. Je vais essayé de voir plus en profondeur de ce côté là sait on jamais.

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> # Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)
> 
> # GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

 

Tu n'utilise pas systemd.

Ensuite y'a juste 3/4 fichiers a configurer et tout roule.

De memoire hostname, locale.conf, vconsole.conf

Va voir le wiki gentoo et le guide d'install de arch, partie Configure the system (c'est ce que j'ai utilisė perso)

----------

## Max la menace

Rebonjour,

Bon j'ai tenté des trucs en vain, mais il y a un peu de changement. Dans un premier temps je vous met les logs.

/var/log/Xorg.0.log (juste après une tentative de connexion)

```
[    10.347] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-337.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    10.347] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[...]

[    30.749] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[    30.749] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    30.838] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "SNY", prod id 12290

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1390 1430 1650  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (45.0 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (56.2 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 1720 1760 1980  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (37.5 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (33.8 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080i"x0.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1094 1125 interlace +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2558 2602 2750  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (27.0 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x576"x0.0   27.00  720 732 796 864  576 581 586 625 -hsync -vsync (31.2 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x576i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1464 1590 1728  576 580 586 625 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x480i"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  480 488 494 525 interlace -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0   74.25  1920 2448 2492 2640  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (28.1 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "2880x480"x0.0  108.00  2880 2944 3192 3432  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x720"x0.0   74.25  1280 3700 3740 3960  720 725 730 750 +hsync +vsync (18.8 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  297.00  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (135.0 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x288"x0.0   27.00  1440 1464 1590 1728  288 290 293 312 -hsync -vsync (15.6 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x240"x0.0   27.00  1440 1478 1602 1716  240 244 247 262 -hsync -vsync (15.7 kHz e)

[    30.839] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x480"x0.0   27.00  720 736 798 858  480 489 495 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    30.839] (--) NOUVEAU(0): HDMI max TMDS frequency 225000KHz

[    35.338] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[    35.338] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:64

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:67

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:65

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:66

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:69

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 13:68

[    35.379] (II) systemd-logind: got pause for 226:0
```

Pour grub j'ai modifié /etc/default/grub et lancé grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg mais j'ai mis init=/lib/systemd/systemd

/etc/hostname

```
MachineA
```

/etc/locale.conf

```
LANG=fr_FR.utf8
```

/etc/vconsole.conf

```
KEYMAP=fr
```

J'ai regardé du côté de la doc Gentoo sur systemd, de Archlinux et même Linux From Scratch (tant qu'à faire).

Mais le problème reste le même. Je continue de chercher de mon côté mais si vous avez des pistes je suis preneur.

----------

## sebB

Utilises tu genkernel pour la config de ton noyau?

Ca donne quoi ?

```
journalctl -p err
```

Juste pour vérifier que le problème ne vient pas de gdm

En root dans un autre tty

```
systemctl disable gdm
```

Tu redémarre

Puis tu crée avec ton user un .xinitrc et tu colle dedans 

```
exec gnome-session
```

Ensuite startx

----------

## Max la menace

Ca a fini par marcher,

Merci pour tout, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça marchait pas, mais maintenant c'est réglé  :Smile: 

Merci à vous tous

----------

